# Firefighter on patrol in D.C.



## firefighter39

Unarmed firefighters sent to patrol high-crime areas in DC


----------



## 9319

You can't send a boy to a man's job.


----------



## Eagle13

I wouldn't go into a high crime anything unarmed.


----------



## Guest

File this one under "Worst Ideas Ever".


----------



## cc3915

*Do NOT* let Deval read this!!!!! He'll want MassHighway to run radar on state highways.


----------



## GARDA

Wouldn't using the Guardian Angels make more sense? 

1. They're FREE.
2. Have much better looking hats.
3. Less liability (have fewer convicted felons)

ZZZZZZZZZZZIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNGG !!! :redcarded:


----------



## Eagle13

Deval would probably promote the flaggers before letting the ding dings in on the gig.


----------



## firefighter39

I am waiting for the first suit when some Jake puts an ax through some crackhead's head


----------



## Eagle13

firefighter39 said:


> I am waiting for the first suit when some Jake puts an ax through some crackhead's head


Or vice-versa (but hopefully not).


----------



## firefighter39

So I am thinking if I was in that situation here are the choices:

Standby and watch someone get robbed/beaten/raped etc.. and just radio for help hoping they will show up on time
or jump in with an ax and haligan bar and split the perp wide open, while risking getting killed myself. definately a no win situation. If the FF's standby and wait for help you know they will be critics in the media saying they should have done something, but if they jump in and do something they will be at fault too for assualting some sweet inocent gangbanger. 

I wonder what would happen if a Jake with an LTC (unlikely in DC given that nobody can get them) carried his own personal firearm. I know I would be carrying mine


----------



## Guest

firefighter39 said:


> So I am thinking if I was in that situation here are the choices:
> 
> Standby and watch someone get robbed/beaten/raped etc.. and just radio for help hoping they will show up on time
> or jump in with an ax and haligan bar and split the perp wide open, while risking getting killed myself. definately a no win situation. If the FF's standby and wait for help you know they will be critics in the media saying they should have done something, but if they jump in and do something they will be at fault too for assualting some sweet inocent gangbanger.
> 
> I wonder what would happen if a Jake with an LTC (unlikely in DC given that nobody can get them) carried his own personal firearm. I know I would be carrying mine


As the old saying goes, don't bring an axe or a haligan bar to a gunfight.

This idea is so stupid, it defies description....where I work is hardly D.C., but I've told the guys who work the engine company for my patrol sector to not enter certain addresses until we get there. Besides having the tools necessary to defend myself and them, the mere presence of a black & white and a police officer defuses a lot of situations before they even start.


----------



## pahapoika

don't know about D.C. , but read once that the NYC FD arson unit is armed for their protection because they investigate in bad neighborhoods. 

know some pretty tough Boston fire fighters who would have no problem getting into a good scrape, but the legal ramifications would just cause more problems for the city .

time to tell the politicians to pull their head out of their ass, punish the criminals and hire more cops !


----------



## Guest

pahapoika said:


> don't know about D.C. , but read once that the NYC FD arson unit is armed for their protection because they investigate in bad neighborhoods.


The Boston FD Arson Squad are firefighters who are city SPO's and they are armed.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Washington D.C. is a shithole and the fact that the best idea the brass could come up with was to use FFs shows you how bad the situation in that city has become.


----------



## niteowl1970

Herrdoktor said:


> Washington D.C. is a shithole and the fact that the best idea the brass could come up with was to use FFs shows you how bad the situation in that city has become.


Even Georgetown has been bad since the 70's.

View attachment 2457


----------



## CJIS

I guess they do not care to much about Liability. At least if they are in an area where someone is shot the FD\EMS can just jump right in after and scoop up the victim.


----------



## firefighter39

Cost of one fire truck $300,000 +
Cost of Diesel Fuel $4.00+ per gallon


----------



## Killjoy

The firefighters are just mad because they have to leave their racks, weight room and kitchen behind! Not much fun "working" if you gotta patrol, eh?


----------



## firefighter39

3 injured in shootings near DC firefighter patrols


----------



## mr_happy

guns are pretty much illegal in DC. no worries. :smug:


these FF-LEO's only have to worry about blunt objects, such as bats and homemade weapons made of furniture.


----------



## ecpd402

What I got from this article is that the firefighters are not happy with this assignment. As for Boston arson squad they have deputy sheriff powers not Boston special. Most cities and towns fire prevention have deputy sheriff powers but any arrests are made by the police in the town they serve.


----------



## pahapoika

bit off topic, but does anyone remember that question on the CC exam about "merging" PD and FD ?

seem to remember that back in the 1980's taking the test. 


did a web search and some towns are actually considering it.


----------



## Guest

ecpd402 said:


> As for Boston arson squad they have deputy sheriff powers not Boston special. Most cities and towns fire prevention have deputy sheriff powers but any arrests are made by the police in the town they serve.


I was at a cookout not too long ago, and met a Boston FD Arson guy....he was a Boston SPO, and made not mention of deputy sheriff powers.

---------- Post added at 13:29 ---------- Previous post was at 13:27 ----------




pahapoika said:


> bit off topic, but does anyone remember that question on the CC exam about "merging" PD and FD ?
> 
> seem to remember that back in the 1980's taking the test.
> 
> did a web search and some towns are actually considering it.


It's illegal under MGL for city and town police officers to assume the duties of firefighters, excepti emergency action while in the course of their police duties.


----------



## firefighter39

Back in the mid to early 80's Arlington was going to try and have PSO's. The position would requier attdance at both academies. Basically the idea died (thnkfully). As someone who has done both jobs I will say that you can not do them both at the same time. It is one thing to be a full-time PO and a Call/vol FF or Full-time FF and a special officer, but you can not wear both hats at the same time.


----------



## Edmizer1

Not sure how it is done now, but when I used to deal with them about 10 years ago, the Boston FD arson squad members were Boston SPOs and Deputy Sheriffs. There was a specific section in the Boston SPO rules for firefighters who were SPOs. It limited their police powers to certian situations and crimes. I'm assuming they became deputies to fill in the gap.


----------



## csauce777

Delta784 said:


> I was at a cookout not too long ago, and met a Boston FD Arson guy....he was a Boston SPO, and made not mention of deputy sheriff powers.


Youre correct. There are absolutely BFD guys who are SPO's. When I took that lame SPO test many years ago, the guy next to me was Arson Squad.


----------

